# Fursona help



## cartoonsmolboi (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi! I am a new member of the furry fandom, and I need help choosing a species for my fursona. I am not sure where to start, but I have some attributes about myself that can be useful in choosing a species:

I love to eat and enjoy all types of food except fish.
I am very loud when I talk
I love all seasons of the year
I feel comfortable by myself and with close others
I love cloudy days
I am very smart and do well in school
I am very inpatient and like things to happen in an instant
I love the countryside
I am very kind, curious, happy, inquisitive, calm and respectful
I love to plan ahead and organize things
I don't like to exercise much
I like art and stuff like cartoon and anime
I am a very protective yet gullible with stuff
I love to travel places
I don't like heights or thrills
I have a few friends that I socialize with
I can be very lazy at times and diligent at others
I love the arts and sciences such as biology, computers, and astronomy
all in all, i see myself as an awesome person.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 19, 2016)

You are and that's who your fursona is! I also don't eat anything that swims!


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 19, 2016)

Mmmmm y'sound like something hooved. Can't put my finger on something precise but there's a start.
all in all, y'can always change your fursonas species if you choose something and then feel like something else at a later date.


----------



## atmaner (Nov 19, 2016)

U can fuse 2 animal's together I dont or just pick your favorite animal


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 19, 2016)

I just pick a species I like for my sona, then give him my attributes, done


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 19, 2016)

My fursona Mr. Karma Foox is a " Hybrid " of a foox and raccoon, although biologically he is just a fox, he always wanted to be like his favorite cartoon superhero rocketcoon and dresses up permanently as a foox ( fox/racoon )with permanent dye on his fur.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 19, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> My fursona Mr. Karma Foox is a " Hybrid " of a foox and raccoon, although biologically he is just a fox, he always wanted to be like his favorite cartoon superhero rocketcoon and dresses up permanently as a foox ( fox/racoon )with permanent dye on his fur.


next stop : get some tight spacesuit and a plasma gun or whatever (I never watched that movie), hehe


----------



## atmaner (Nov 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> next stop : get some tight spacesuit and a plasma gun or whatever (I never watched that movie), hehe


And a talking plant as hus best friend


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> next stop : get some tight spacesuit and a plasma gun or whatever (I never watched that movie), hehe


Rocketcoon is actually a made up thing, so it helps with my fursonas identity crisis.


----------



## atmaner (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 19, 2016)

Although yes it's a rip off of rocket racoon.


----------



## atmaner (Nov 19, 2016)

I see my furrsona is basically me as a black cat with some purple  lines on the furr


----------



## cartoonsmolboi (Nov 19, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Mmmmm y'sound like something hooved. Can't put my finger on something precise but there's a start.
> all in all, y'can always change your fursonas species if you choose something and then feel like something else at a later date.


thanks. I am now considering hooved  animals like deer, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 20, 2016)

cartoonsmolboi said:


> thanks. I am now considering hooved  animals like deer, thanks for the suggestion.


Minotaur, deer, goat, anything can look good ; hell, I once made my sona a boar, too, still just as good


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 20, 2016)

Also wanna add cattle can look pretty dope too in char designs.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 20, 2016)

Back then I made my sona a wingless dragon-wolf (or more like just a wolf with a thick tail), but then I decided, "Screw it, I'm making a kangaroo" (no idea where it came from though), and bam
Later on I was like, "wings too cuz why not", and bam again, kangaroo-bat crossbreed


----------



## cartoonsmolboi (Nov 20, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Also wanna add cattle can look pretty dope too in char designs.


thanks for the suggestion. I like the deer idea. the cattle one sounds cool too.


----------



## atmaner (Nov 20, 2016)

Cow furries are one my favorite so  do that or a horse


----------



## cartoonsmolboi (Nov 20, 2016)

hi! i have a drawing for a deer fursona. it looks pretty cool. i will also do one of cattle and horses


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 20, 2016)

minotaurs are cool, too 


Spoiler: like this


----------



## atmaner (Nov 20, 2016)

I like that way it looks good job


----------



## cartoonsmolboi (Nov 20, 2016)

atmaner said:


> I like that way it looks good job


thanks. i used a reference photo to get it just right. i added the glasses and the hair to make it look like me.


----------



## atmaner (Nov 20, 2016)

[QUOartoonsmolboi, post: 5633677, member: 106241"]thanks. i used a reference photo to get it just right. i added the glasses and the hair to make it look like me.[/QUOTE]
Any time


----------

